# welche IP´s kommen aus welchem Land?



## Christoph (4. September 2002)

Ich brauche dringend eine Liste wo ich herauslesen kann welche IP´s welches Land benutzt bzw. bekommt??

Kann mir da wer helfen???

danke
hochi


----------



## Eyewitness (5. September 2002)

IP's sind nicht nach Ländern geordnet, sondern nach Providern, Organisationen, Regierungsinstitutionen. Du kannst also anhand einer IP nicht direkt erkennen, woher jemand kommt. Wenn Du ein bißchen mit Google suchen würdest, könntest Du hunderte Websites finden, die auflisten, welche IP-Range zu wem gehört. Wobei die natürlich niemals alle hundertprozent aktuell sind, weil sich die IP-Range-Zuordnungen ja alle paar Minuten ändern.  

Dieser Link sollte Dir schon ein bißchen weiterhelfen, damit kannst Du dann weiteres herausfinden.


----------



## Christoph (5. September 2002)

Hat sich schon erübrigt. 



> IP's sind nicht nach Ländern geordnet, sondern nach Providern, Organisationen, Regierungsinstitutionen.


falsch, soll ich dir die Liste schicken??? *g*


----------



## Eyewitness (5. September 2002)

Kannst Du ruhig tun, sie sind trotzdem nicht nach Ländern geordnet.


----------



## Christoph (5. September 2002)

hehe,

doch sind sie. ich sitz gerade vor dem Teil. 

das Problem ist das die was ideal wäre was kostet und die andere ist zu detailliert. das sind von jedem Land sogar die IP´s der Firmen drinnnen 

verdammt, da heisst es weitersuchen


----------



## Eyewitness (5. September 2002)

Wie wär's, wenn Du mir einfach mal die Liste gibst, damit ich mir das mal anschauen kann? Hätte durchaus einen Vorteil, oder?


----------



## dave (5. September 2002)

Wie wärs wenn Du die Liste, oder n Link drauf einfch postest?
Würd mich auch interessieren..


----------



## Christoph (5. September 2002)

das kann helfen:
http://www.idefense.com/Intell/CI022702.html

oder
das Programm IP-Country.


----------



## Eyewitness (5. September 2002)

*hust*
Hochi, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. 
Die IP's sind nicht nach Ländern, sondern nach Providern geordnet.


----------



## Christoph (5. September 2002)

> Die IP's sind nicht nach Ländern, sondern nach Providern geordnet.



bei der Liste natürlich auch Provider. aber man kann eben auch Länder filtern
 

bei dem Programm sieht man in der *mdb IP´s nach LÄNDER!


----------



## Eyewitness (5. September 2002)

Jaja, mir ging es ja nur darum, klarzustellen, daß IP's nicht nach Ländern geordnet sind. Natürlich kann man sich per Datenbank die IP's nach Ländern ordnen, das hab ich nie bezweifelt.  
Wie dem auch sei, Du hast, was Du wolltest und damit sind wir alle glücklich, richtig?


----------



## Christoph (5. September 2002)

> Natürlich kann man sich per Datenbank die IP's nach Ländern ordnen, das hab ich nie bezweifelt.


mehr wollt ich nicht

nein, bin leider nicht glücklich. das Programm ist nur ein Demo und die andere ZIP ist zu gross 

aber egal, irgendwas wird sich schon finden lassen *müssen*


----------



## melmager (6. September 2002)

keine ahnung warum du das wissen willst aber wenn du
ne ip adresse hast kannst du die zurückverfolgen (allerdings
auch nur grobe richtung nach dem motte kommt aus raum frankfurt der junge oder so)


----------



## Mr.Fies (9. September 2002)

Vielleicht hilft dir dieser LINK weiter.


----------



## | Kab00m | (10. September 2002)

hm, schlagwort Neotrace ?


----------



## JoKne (4. Oktober 2003)

Sehr interessant das Thema!
Hab gerade mal gecheckt ob die Liste auch stimmt, also wenn man ne IP hat und die checkt bekommt man nur Provider und Kontinent!

Kennt einer von euch ein Prog welches vielleicht sogar das Land oder sogar die Stadt angibt?Am besten natürlich Freeware!


----------



## dave (4. Oktober 2003)

http://ip-to-country.directi.com/


----------



## foxkilo (13. Oktober 2003)

interessant waere fuer die gesamte thematik auch http://www.fixedorbit.com


----------

